# humidifiers and enclosure covers



## hjalmarsmom (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new on this forum, and since there are so many redfoor keepers, I'm looking for some input about the use of humidifiers, and what types of covers work best in conjunction with them. I'd tried a few different types of humidifiers (ultrasonic/cool mist, etc), which didn't do much for the humidity levels, and a few other warm mist/vapor ones that made the tortoises environtment far too hot for safety. The one I'm using is warm mist, and is fully adjustable. In the pictures below, you can see how I've constructed an a-frame cover over most of the pan, which does an ok job of trapping the moisture while still allowing airflow. I'd like to know, would it be reasonable to expect that if I lowered the cover (perhaps cut out the side wall extensions alltogether, to leave a simple 'teepee' cover), would the humidity be easier to maintain, and still be safe? I made it taller, as you see it, so that the vapor being piped in was well away from being blown towards my redfoot directly. Or, would a cover constructed with a much lower pitched roof or flat roof be even better, so that the moisture is forced more towards the groundlevel where the tortoise is?? As it is, I usually mist the interior a few times a day, and the plants (I took a few out of the back so you could see the inside better), humidifier and substrate do the rest, and things stay stable at 75-80%. I could easily turn up the moisture output of the humidifier so that it maintains itself a little more, which leads me to another question: what about the heat? Another reason I made the cover tall, so the vapor would rise and have a chance to cool a little before being forced towards the ground. There's so much conflicting information. Currently, the basking area stays about 30 C, and the other end stays about 22C or so. But I've read posts suggesting that warmer all-round temps are best for redfoots. Admiditly, my redfoot doesn't spend a lot of time in the cooler end, so I figure there may be some merit to keeping higher all over temps. If I turn up the humidifer, it'll reach about 30C in the covered end. Anyone with any input, I'd be so glad to hear it! I'm always curious about what works for everyone else...


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry I can't answer your question (I don't keep redfoots) but I just wanted to say I think that cover you made is impressive! How did you construct it and what materials did you use?


----------



## hjalmarsmom (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Sandy! It's an extremely simple construction. The bottom is the pan of a rabbit cage, and the cover I made out of bi-walled poly...the kind used for plastic signs. the sides and roof are a single piece, scored but not cut through to bend and keep stability, with a full end wall taped to one end where the humidifier vents in with some plumbing fittings, and a partial wall at the basking end. Really really cheap to make, and very easy! I have a much more elaborate and large table in the works, but I'm taking my time with it, and my redfoot is still really little, so this'll do for now! Glad you like it, thanks again! What kind of setup to do you have for your leo? They're so gorgeous; I rarely see any available where I am.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't keep Redfoots I just popped in to welcome you to the forum and to tell you that I think you are very clever to create the habitat you did...good job!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 6, 2009)

hjalmarsmom said:


> Thanks Sandy! It's an extremely simple construction. The bottom is the pan of a rabbit cage, and the cover I made out of bi-walled poly...the kind used for plastic signs. the sides and roof are a single piece, scored but not cut through to bend and keep stability, with a full end wall taped to one end where the humidifier vents in with some plumbing fittings, and a partial wall at the basking end. Really really cheap to make, and very easy! I have a much more elaborate and large table in the works, but I'm taking my time with it, and my redfoot is still really little, so this'll do for now! Glad you like it, thanks again! What kind of setup to do you have for your leo? They're so gorgeous; I rarely see any available where I am.



My two older and larger leopards are set up outside with insulated and heated rubbermaid sheds (I posted pics under Enclosures a month or so ago), my yearling is set up indoors in a large rubbermaid storage container with organic soil & sand combo (recently switched back to that substrate from coir/soil combo). The yearling also has a separate outdoor enclosure for sun time. I often see Leopards for sale on Kingsnake and sometimes on this forum if you are looking for one....where are you located? Great job on that set up for your redfoot!


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 6, 2009)

Love that set up! I have a couple of small size "personal humidifiers" that I bought off Ebay. They are a bit pricey but have proven themselves well, have a fully adjustable output and will fit right inside of an enclosure. 




BRAND NEW! Portable Mini-Humidifier (Black/White) NIB
Compact and lightweight, this personal humidifier offers portability that is perfect for travel use. Small enough to easily fit in your luggage or carry on. Two different sized bottle adapters and a 100-240V AC adapter allow for universal usage. All you need to obtain at destination is a bottle of water. Also ideal for use at work, in a nursery, or for anyone who desires its convenience and portability. Ultrasonic technology offers cool mist and quiet operation.



Features Include: 
Ultrasonic technology
120cc per hour humidity output
Adjustable mist
Uses water bottle instead of water tank
Water refill indicator
Quiet operation
Low power consumption
UL approved AC adapter
Patent pending
Input voltage100-240V - 50/60Hz
Power Consumption: 15W
Unit Dimensions (L x W x H): 4 x 2.5 x 3 in
Unit weight (with / without adapter): 0.9 / 0.5 lbs
Package Dimensions (L x W x H): 7.25 x 6.25 x 4 in
Package weight: 1.4 lbs
Manufacturer Warranty: 1 Year Limited
Warranty Language:

One-year parts & labor warranty. Customer must pay all repair & freight charges after warranty period. Warranty applies to residents of the United States only.


----------



## hjalmarsmom (Nov 6, 2009)

> My two older and larger leopards are set up outside with insulated and heated rubbermaid sheds (I posted pics under Enclosures a month or so ago), my yearling is set up indoors in a large rubbermaid storage container with organic soil & sand combo (recently switched back to that substrate from coir/soil combo). The yearling also has a separate outdoor enclosure for sun time. I often see Leopards for sale on Kingsnake and sometimes on this forum if you are looking for one....where are you located? Great job on that set up for your redfoot!



I had a look at your leopard set ups, they look fantastic! Unfortunately, I live in Canada (well, not unfortunately, but unfortunate when it comes to aquiring tortoises). Commercially imported tortoises have been illegal since sometime in the 60's or 70's, an for a brief period thereafter only eggs were allowed to be imported before that was quashed as well. As I understand it, _some_ tortoises may be allowed into Canada if I were say, living in the US and was moving to Canada and wanted to take my family pet, with the appropriate CITES paperwork, but even that is apparently difficult. So nearly all tortoises available here are captive bred, and depending on what you're looking for, can be difficult to track down. I think I'd definately be willing to track down a leopard, one day! I'd want to make sure I had appropriate space for it indoors, as the winters here aren't conducive to living outdoors year round. My husband's contract is up in the military, and we'll move when he finds another job, so maybe that'll be sooner than I think!



GBtortoises said:


> Love that set up! I have a couple of small size "personal humidifiers" that I bought off Ebay. They are a bit pricey but have proven themselves well, have a fully adjustable output and will fit right inside of an enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, GB! I saw those types of humidifiers/misters online, but couldn't find out if I would get charges rediculous duties to ship to Canada (they seem to pick and choose at random when you'll pay duties, how much, and on what items sometimes! I've been burned that way more than once, I have to say!), or if they'd work that well. The humidifier I'm using is Honeywell warm mist, and it cost about $60. I tried (and returned) 5 other humifiers in my quest to find the right one. I hope it's not too cheeky, but I went ahead and checked out your enclosures post about your set up; very impressive! I'm sure having that many tortoises and for so long, you get pretty adept and what works and what doesn't. I have lots of ideas and it's kind of fun to test them all out, but it certainly saves a lot of time to be able to learn from someone who's already figured it out.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 10, 2009)

hjalmarsmom--Believe me, after all this time I am still experimenting-always looking for new and better ideas!


----------



## sammi (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice enclosure! I love the little A frame house =] Very creative!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome! I like that is has a humid area but not quite enclosed so there is still quite a bit of fresh air coming in. So creative.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you ever thought of someone driving through the border with a leopard. Or picking one up from someone from the U.S. I know that would also be illegal but what they dont know cant hurt them...lol. I also agree that is the coolest idea for an enclosure. I love the creativity.


----------



## hjalmarsmom (Nov 21, 2009)

reptylefreek said:


> Have you ever thought of someone driving through the border with a leopard. Or picking one up from someone from the U.S. I know that would also be illegal but what they dont know cant hurt them...lol. I also agree that is the coolest idea for an enclosure. I love the creativity.



I have thought of that indeed!! I have to wonder though, as I go stateside to Watertown shopping often, and I've never had problems declaring at customs on re-entry to Canada, but I _have_ seen random vehicle checks on two occasions! It would be just my luck for this to happen to me if I tried it! I think I'd be charged or something for attempting to smuggle contraband back into Canada and since I'm a law clerk student, I don't think a criminal record would really help my job search after I graduate! haha Very tempting though. When I have the time, I'll look into loopholes; I'm sure there are some, if you look hard enough.

And thanks to everyone for the compliments on my redfoot's enclosure! In all honesty, it's been my first attempt at a temporary solution while his bigger permanent table is being built, and I thought it was pretty basic! It's good to hear you all approve and to know I'm on the right track...


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 21, 2009)

for my redfoot, i have a rubbermaid container with half covered with my heat emitter on the other side. i have a little hole cut out for my humidifier tube. it keeps humidity quite well, but your setup is pretty cool and amazing! very clever. oh and what watertown do you mean? the one in new york??


----------



## hjalmarsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

jobeanator said:


> for my redfoot, i have a rubbermaid container with half covered with my heat emitter on the other side. i have a little hole cut out for my humidifier tube. it keeps humidity quite well, but your setup is pretty cool and amazing! very clever. oh and what watertown do you mean? the one in new york??




I wanted to use one of those large rubbermaid Christmas tree storage bins when I started out, but there were none to be found the time of year I was looking, so the rodent cage pan did the trick. If you happen to read this, how does your red like your heat emitter? I've been thinking about an under the substrate mat. Yep, Watertown NY! I'm not so far from the Kingston/Ganonoque boarder crossing...


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 29, 2009)

my redfoot seems to enjoy it, i put his hide underneath where the heat emitter is and seems to love it. he is very active, and comes right to me when sees me or when theres food in my hands. id suggest a xmas tree storage bins, they do wonders and theres lots of room in them. also, im like 20 min away from watertown. small world!


----------



## RedfootN00b (Dec 30, 2009)

very cool enclosure.. im looking into humidifiers at the moment and will have pics upon completing my sheila's enclosure.
cheers
-Dave n Naty


----------

